# Finger Mullet at Sikes?



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

I need an update on finger mullet at the octagon? or any other bait?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Finger mullet were thick there a little over a week ago. They weren't there yesterday though.


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Dang that means they might not be there tomorrow.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Just walk down a shoreline...they are most everywhere.....what size are you talking about......?


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

4"-6"


----------

